# Carolina FF media



## micheleinvirginia (Feb 20, 2006)

I have searched the Carolina site for an hour. Anyone know where the FF media is??


----------



## Jay (Feb 21, 2006)

Not to be nitpicky Jake but the last link was for Musca domestica medium, or food for house fly larvae. Is what you are looking for drosophila larvae, or a fruit fly medium?

If so, here is the link:

https://www2.carolina.com/webapp/wcs/stores...n=&amp;crumbs=n


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2006)

She is looking for fruit fly medium. You have to search under drosophila to pull up all the fruit fly stuff. Here is the medium:

https://www2.carolina.com/webapp/wcs/stores...n=&amp;crumbs=n


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 21, 2006)

Hah, good call... Scratch the last then!


----------

